# What was the summer's biggest dissapointment?



## Rock Lee (Aug 9, 2006)

Superman Returns 

Miami Vice

X-Men: The Last Stand 

Pirates of the Caribbean 


I voted for superman returns so much hype and so much money was put into this movie no one will ever be as good as the late christohper reeve as superman.


----------



## S.o.L (Aug 9, 2006)

I would sayPirates of the Carribean 2, because I really liked the first one and I expeted it to be the same with the second. But it was just so stupid. I actually expected Superman Returns to be bad, only because I never really like DC comic s or the movies inspired by thier comics. I also expected Miami Vice to be a bomb, I don't remeber one remake that I ever liked.

P.S: You should have included a poll.


----------



## Arazial (Aug 9, 2006)

Rock Lee said:
			
		

> Superman Returns
> 
> Miami Vice
> 
> ...




Well.. outa those 4, I pick X-men: the last stand.

I have no interest in seeing Miami Vice, and never expected much from Pirates (I'm not a huge fan of the series).  

And I honestly didn't think Superman Returns was THAT bad.  There were some things that I didn't like about it (such as the kid) but besides that it wasn't as horrible as people make it out to be.

However I really hated X-men 3...I didn't like what they did with the Phoenix, fates of certain characters ect.   

As for all summer movies.... if Snakes on a Plane doesn't end up being even half as hillariously bad as I want it to be, than that'll be my biggest disappointment.


----------



## Spidey (Aug 9, 2006)

ugggh, as much as I'd hate to say it, probably X3. There was soooo much potential, and the first two were awsome. Just shows what changing directors could do. It was way too short, and I found the majority of the actions scenes to be underwhelming. I still enjoyed watching it but not as much as I wanted to.

Here's hoping spidey 3 will be the first to break the superhero movie curse and produce an awsome third installment to match the first 2.


----------



## Seany (Aug 9, 2006)

X3. It could have been so much better and longer.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Aug 9, 2006)

pirates of the caribbean 2 fo sure.



X3 was the best movie I've seen all summer, it did kinda piss me off that they threw away two of the best charecters with out them really doing anything. Colasuss should have had a bigger part and ice man shoulda...shoulda been ice. and where the hell is gambit!?


----------



## Uchiha Itachi 170987 (Aug 9, 2006)

yeah i think the same

maybe pirates of the caribean 2

because i haven't seen x3 so i can say nothing about it


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2006)

Mimi vice = utter boring crap


----------



## fieldy3000 (Aug 9, 2006)

x3, no questions asked.
considering how good the first two were this was like a slap in the face after you were just hit by a bus...


----------



## Gene (Aug 9, 2006)

X-Men 3


Nuff said.


----------



## Nico (Aug 9, 2006)

X-Men: The Last Stand. I have not heard anything good from that movie. Also the fact that since there is constant fighting with no plot.


----------



## The Flash (inactive) (Aug 9, 2006)

I heard Miami Vice may just be the worst movie ever made.  Can anyone tell me why this movie seems to suck so much?  The commercial for it looked pretty good.


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Aug 10, 2006)

X3 without a doubt. Superman returns is a close second.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2006)

X-Men for me.

The Juggernaut almost ruined the movie alone, but even ignoring the Juggernaut (I pretended he was the blob), the movie still sucked ass. Not enough power displays, every character was fucked up, it just sucked ass.

Superman and Pirates were pretty good I thought, except the way Pirates ends...


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Aug 10, 2006)

x3 definately disappointed me. it was by far the biggest disappointment of the summer.


----------



## yukiexsasuke (Aug 10, 2006)

X-Men 3...


----------



## fieldy3000 (Aug 10, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> X-Men for me.
> 
> The Juggernaut almost ruined the movie alone, but even ignoring the Juggernaut (I pretended he was the blob), the movie still sucked ass. Not enough power displays, every character was fucked up, it just sucked ass.
> 
> Superman and Pirates were pretty good I thought, except the way Pirates ends...




they made him look all huge in the trailer, then when he gets owned by the little girl he looks like he's as big as a russel terrier. them using that horrible line just made it worse...


----------



## sonyexe (Aug 10, 2006)

X - Men 3, it was very disappointing!


----------



## kewlmyc (Aug 10, 2006)

I expected a lot more from X-men: The Last Stand.

Yay! 100th post


----------



## Nexas (Aug 10, 2006)

X3. The only part I liked was when Jugs yelled out "Im the Juggernaut Bitch!". Other than that it sucked. Haven't seen Miami Vice nor do I have any intention to do so.


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 10, 2006)

X - Men 3 - I left after 30 minutes.
Miami Vice - my best friend fall asleep and I tried to wake him up but when my second friend start screaming - "Oh my God! He's soo sexy!"   I decided to fall asleep too...


----------



## Darth Judicar (Aug 11, 2006)

Superman Returns. Despite all the hype and media, judging by the sites, reactions, reviews, and numbers, it just didn't do as good as everyone expected.


----------



## Shikamaru 20 (Aug 11, 2006)

X-Men the last stand,that movie sucked


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 12, 2006)

X-men wasnt great it was suppose to be >.<


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Aug 12, 2006)

Potc2,it just didn't live up to my expectations.It was a bit too epic,which didn't suit it.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 12, 2006)

Miami Vice for me...BOOORIINGG!!  'nuff said.
Superman was not bad at all!! To me,it's a good movie,because of the storyline.


----------



## narutorulez (Aug 12, 2006)

X-Men 3 , i thought it was a piece of shit


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 12, 2006)

Wait a minute...people expected Miami Vice to be good?


----------



## Deadpool (Aug 12, 2006)

X3 sucked. They killed off to many characters. Pratically ended this franchise. Great going Brett Ratner great going.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 12, 2006)

Yeah I guess X3 was the most dissapointing movie, they did kill off some characters but at least it wasn't boring.  I couldn't watch Superman Returns again, it was too long for me. Maybe its just because I'm more of a Marvel than DC guy.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 12, 2006)

Psylocke was hot


----------



## uchiha_shinobi93 (Aug 13, 2006)

I'd have to say X3. I thought it would be awesome, but it wasn't as good as I'd expected it to be.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Aug 13, 2006)

As a comic book fan...well....EVERYTHING! 

X-3 wasn't worth my ten bucks.  They ruined the awesomeness of the Dark Phoenix. I didn't think it was possible, but appearently it was. 

And Superman Returns was just....can I say sad?  They made Superman a dead-beat Dad; nuff said.  

The only decent Superhero movie of the summer  is Zoom. Which I think is Sky-high, but with a different name.


----------



## cali girl81 (Aug 13, 2006)

Superman, it was just stupid


----------



## Potentialflip (Aug 13, 2006)

Box-Office wise... Superman Returns. I obviously don't need to explain. 
Movie wise... Personal taste I would have to say X-Men: The Last Stand. Supposed end of the franchise yet the film has the shortest running time of a ending ever. Introduce new characters but are poorly developed (Phoenix in this case is a new character and thus included). It seemed hurried. Bad ending with bad cliffhanger. Nothing to hoop-la over the extra scene.


----------



## AsunA (Aug 13, 2006)

Superman Returns imo >.< Piece of crap... wasted my 5 euro's ¬¬


----------



## Otherside (Aug 13, 2006)

Silent Hill :'(


----------



## Wolfy (Aug 13, 2006)

X3 was okay, could have been alot better, but still held some potential.  I knew, even before I saw it, that it would be the best and the worst of the three.

But for me the biggest disappointment was The Night Listener.  I didn't even realize until half way through it that it was the same story seen on LaO:SVU.

-Obi


----------



## Potentialflip (Aug 13, 2006)

Otherside said:
			
		

> Silent Hill :'(



Summer movies pertain from those that open Memorial Day weekend through those that appear the weekend of Labor Day.


----------



## Sesqoo (Aug 15, 2006)

Probably X-Men: The Last Stand. It was quite good, but it could've been better.


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 15, 2006)

Definetly Superman.

He didn't throw 1 fucking punch the entire fucking movie. WTF.


----------



## 2788 (Aug 16, 2006)

miami vice, the trailer looks way better than the movie. The other movie were much better than my expectations. I expect summer movie for fun only, so no need any good expectations. I think this summer much better than last summer.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 16, 2006)

What was wrong with Miami Vice? Sure it could have used a few more gun scenes but it was a good go. I like how it was filmed in a similar way to the Bourne Supremacy

*Spoiler*: __ 



When that hot chick cop snipes that guy holding the bomb, that was awesome


----------



## Hibino (Aug 16, 2006)

I liked Miami Vice. ^^And yeah that scene was awesome!!!


----------



## Lord Snow (Aug 17, 2006)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> Definetly Superman.
> 
> He didn't throw 1 fucking punch the entire fucking movie. WTF.


Quoted for the truth. Superman was just a gaint  bore.


----------



## botoman (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah Imma go with Superman Returns too. Out of all the summer movies I seen so far, that one disappointed me but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Aug 19, 2006)

Pirates of the Caribbean II. It was a good enough movie, but it just failed to live up to the hype and my own expecations. It was too long (and unlike other long movies I saw this summer it FELT long) the chemistry between the the three stars seemed off and it just seemed to lack the charm of the first film. I enjoyed Superman and The Da Vici Code quite a bit better and films like X3 were about on par with it and considering my excitment over the film that's not a good thing...


----------

